# Need Quickie Flush Advice



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought a Quickie Flush last Fall but didn't install it. It is presently sitting in my trailer, in a storage yard about an hour away. My DW has given me a kitchen pass for this weekend to go up and work on the trailer in advace of our Spring Break. Here is what I need:

1. Can anyone provide me with a list of tools I will need to install this? I need specifics (wrench sizes, drill bit sizes, etc.).

2. Has anyone installed this on the 28BHS Black Tank and can you give me specific advice on installing it?

3. Are there any "best practices" in the installation process I should no about?

Thanks,

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Cordless drill.

Phillip head screwdriver...

socket set to drop the underbottom protector (that giant sheet that protects the trailer bottom)

sealant/epoxy for the tank

Six pack of Miller Lite...

Thats all i needed...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Cordless drill.
> 
> Phillip head screwdriver...
> 
> ...


Ghosty you forgot the spade bit for the hole to put in the QF

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > Cordless drill.
> ...


actually you are correct -- i used my RotoZip and it was a breeze...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Nick, They have covered everything, I think. Don't tighten the screws to tight on the quickie flush, it's not hard to strip the threads in that plastic tank. Take Lamar or someone with you to help, if you can. It sure is alot easier with two people.

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I need to install my tornado flush too. Will it be basically the same steps?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

tidefan said:


> I need to install my tornado flush too. Will it be basically the same steps?
> [snapback]95648[/snapback]​


Yup.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Is there anything special that I have to look for in the sealant/expoxy???

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Is there anything special that I have to look for in the sealant/expoxy???
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]95653[/snapback]​


I just used silicone.
no problems so far.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just standard Silicone if I remember correctly.

Tim


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> socket set to drop the underbottom protector (that giant sheet that protects the trailer bottom)
> 
> [snapback]95552[/snapback]​


When I installed my quickie flush, the under bottom protector had been previously cut and taped in a few places. One was at the black tank. I removed the tape and completed the install. Not sure if mine was butchered by the dealer or they all come that way. If you don't have to remove that entire sheet it is going to save some time.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

When the dealer installed mine it looks like they cut a access hole to the tank


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Nick, while you are under there, go ahead and install one in the grey tank too.

Leon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

fl_ford said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > socket set to drop the underbottom protector (that giant sheet that protects the trailer bottom)
> ...


When I did mine I just dropped it enough to get my upper body in and it was alot easier then dropping the whole thing

Don


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I bought a Quickie Flush last Fall but didn't install it. It is presently sitting in my trailer, in a storage yard about an hour away. My DW has given me a kitchen pass for this weekend to go up and work on the trailer in advace of our Spring Break. Here is what I need:
> 
> 1. Can anyone provide me with a list of tools I will need to install this? I need specifics (wrench sizes, drill bit sizes, etc.).
> 
> ...


Hey Reverie, I too have a 28bhs. Besides all the regular stuff you need to do. This is what I did. Remove Screws from the underbelly from the back of the unit to the 4" drian from the tanks. Take a screwdriver and push it threw between the frame and the plastic underbelly and pull it along to break the seal. Make sure the tank is empty. Once underneath you will see one side of the drain has your tank gauges, install the Q.F on the other side of the drain. They say to install Q.F. 2 inches from the top of the tank. You will see a steel support running from one side of the black tank to the other, this is bolted to the frame at each side. Do yourself a favour and remove this support as this will only take a minute of your time but it makes your install way easier. Plus you are able to get your Q.F. 2" from the top of the tank with nothing in your way. As an added bonus your Q.F. will be above all your tank gauges. So when your tank reads full, it sure is nice to know that the hole you drilled is still above the water line.







Also as added protection use tie wraps to tie down water supply for your Q.F. and run it in such a way that at one point it is above the black tank, this way it can't run back. Use lots of caulking and let it dry for 24 hours before use. It took me 6 hours. I hope that helps and let us all know how it goes.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone tried intalling the quickie flush in a 29FBHS from the top. I was poking around the other day after cleaning up the storage bay and found the top of the black tank behind a panel. I'm thinking with a little bit of cutting (roto-zip style) there's enough room to put one on top of the tank. Is that the recommended position? I've heard of people putting them in from underneath but all the belly panels have to come off. Any comments?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I didn't drop the whole panel, but cut an access door into the belly cover. I then closed it with high strength tape. The tape is still holding after an entire season of camping, and an entire winter in my driveway.

The tape was only ment to be temporary, as another member here fashioned a more permanent type of clousure for the door, but I just haven't gotten around to making it yet, and would have to find the posts about how he did it again.

Tim


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Nick, while you are under there, go ahead and install one in the grey tank too.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]95697[/snapback]​


I did. Might as well while you are under there.

I broke a few drill bits when trying to mount the hose connectors to the frame.

If I were going to install one at the storage lot, I would look for a refrigerator box or the like to pad the ground. You are going to be under there a while.

The hardest part is replacing the underbelly.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

'Cept Lamar will be driving the Outback to Ft DeSoto near St Pete to park and R&R for the week! Yahoo!

Actually, we are over an hour away from Nick-erie. He is north of the city and we are south.

C-











Crawfish said:


> Hey Nick, They have covered everything, I think. Don't tighten the screws to tight on the quickie flush, it's not hard to strip the threads in that plastic tank. Take Lamar or someone with you to help, if you can. It sure is alot easier with two people.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]95642[/snapback]​


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> 'Cept Lamar will be driving the Outback to Ft DeSoto near St Pete to park and R&R for the week! Yahoo!
> 
> [snapback]95881[/snapback]​


I forgot all about yall going to Ft DeSoto for the week.







Hope yall have a great time and tell Lamar I will be checking out that park on the internet.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

stop telling people where were going...carmen









its the CAMPGROUND WE DONT SPEAK OF.....









ill never get a reservation next year ...

nick your on your own. 
but ill drink a few thinking about you. 
i'll give you a call around 5pm saturday to check on you.

crawfish.. the online pictures are of some other campground.















its not that nice in person..








trust me....trust me..
lamar..


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Lamar there is a campground on the Swanee River in FL alot of people have told me about. They all say it is off the beaten trail but it is super nice.







I have the name of it and will tell you at FDR.







You might already know about it, but I will tell you about it later.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Poor Reverie.....talk about a hijack


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

You are so right John. We got a little sidetracked there.







Sorry about that Nick.









Leon


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Does anyone know the specific size of the spade bit I need to drill the hole in the tank? Also, is there anything special about mounting the water hose fitting? I was hoping to mount it pretty close to the tank handles, just a little behind them.

I am going to swing by the RV store and pick up another Quicki Flush and go ahead and do the Gray Water tank while I have the belly down.

Can anyone think of anything else to do while I've got the belly pan off? I remember someone saying they spent an hour or so securing wiring and wrapping it. Anything I should check?

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

The spade bit is 1 1/8" and the bit for the screws is 1/8". I mounted my hose connections to the skirting of the trailer so I would not have to reach up under the trailer to connect them. You can get some hose connectors at the RV store you are going to stop at. As for the loose wiring I did not mess with it.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

another


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

On the 28BHS, just don't do what I did. I figured installing the flusher so it shot at the sensors would be better, I'm always looking for better ways to do things. After getting into it, I thought it would be easier to drop the black tank and install it that way, after I took all of the drain plumbing apart, removed the closet flange and all of the support brackets, I found that the vent pipe connection was glued to the tank, so to my frustration this was all wasted effort as the tank couldn't come down.

I did however install the flusher in the location to spray the sensors, just took forever to do. Ultimately the black tank waste valve ended up leaking at the gasket, found this out at 10 pm the night before pulling out at 6 am for a two week vacation last summer. (my neighbors said they were amazed at the vocabulary flying around that late night).

Moral of the story, go with the easy install and sometimes what you think is a better way is not always relevant.

This is my "lessons learned" on the Quickie-flush install.

good luck during your install.

kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks like I'm checking in a little late on this one







But for the sake of future searchers here's what it looks like installed the easy way on a 28BHS:










No problem getting the sensors clean, and working well after 1 year.


----------

